# HAPPY BIRTHDAY ELAINE!!! :))



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Elaine, I hope you are having a wonderful birthday:biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Have a great birthday!!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Elaine!!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle::juggle: Happy Birthday Elaine! :juggle::juggle:

:thumb:Hope you have a great day!:thumb:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:Happy Birthday!!! Hope this will be a great year!:whoo:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday, Elaine!!! arty:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Cheers! Happy Birthday!! :bounce:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Elaine! arty:


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

:juggle: arty: Happy Birthday Elaine!!!!!!!:juggle: arty:


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Have a *WONDERFUL* Birthday!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Hope you HAV a HAPPY Birthday. :clap2: arty: :clap2: arty: :clap2:*


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*

Ryan


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Happy Day!

Lisa
SF Bay Area


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Many Happy Returns of the Day and wish you many more glorious years! 

Best,
Poornima, Benji and Lizzie


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Happy Day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lisa, I love it!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ELAINE!! HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ELAINE! 
*
Lots of wet kisses from Lincoln and Scout!


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Elaine!!!! Enjoy your day!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy birthday, Elaine!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

_I hope your day has been extra special!!

Happy Birthday!_


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Elaine!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Elaine--best birthday wishes from Brutus, Roxie and Cheryl!!!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

:juggle:arty:Happy Birthday, Elaine, from Shelly and Ollie!!!arty::juggle:​


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Aww, Shelly that picture of Ollie is too cute for words!


----------

